
Show HN: $2 incremental pricing logo project - fairpx
http://logodust.com/plus/?show
======
artofcode
Inspired by Logo Pizza, where they increased price with $20 for each logo?
(saw this pass by some time ago here on HN)

[http://logo.pizza/](http://logo.pizza/)

~~~
fairpx
Totally! We love what they are doing.

~~~
josephjrobison
Awesome idea! Purchased at $164 - look forward to hearing back!

------
gk1
I think you're doing yourself a disservice. I remember coming across your
portfolio (and possibly even speaking with your team, I don't recall) when I
was looking to get a new logo made for a client. Now, if I'm ever in that
situation again, how will you ever convince me to pay market rate for a logo
when I know you've been doing them for $2, $4, $6, etc?

In other words, you're lowering the perceived value of your work.

~~~
chejazi
Megabus famously offers $1 fares for early bookers. Everyone knows that the
true fare value is not $1. Plus, this logo product isn't on par with their
regular service, which includes unlimited revisions and goes for $450 - $650.

It's a solid marketing play.

~~~
tedmiston
Megabus still does something like this! For example, there are $5 tickets from
Cincinnati to Chicago right now if you're willing to book about a month out.

------
valdiorn
Can anyone explain if the game theory behind this is sound? because that
sounds like a pretty ridiculous "business model".

Does the price ever stop increasing or go down? Is this meant to be a
temporary operation?

~~~
fairpx
It's meant as a temporary experiment. But we're thinking of having a handful
of random days during the year where the price resets.

~~~
imdsm
How about a pressure system? Each purchase increases the price by $2, but each
day that passes without a purchase lowers it by $2. Eventually it would reach
some sort of equilibrium of how much people are willing to pay for a simple
logo service, right? Cool idea though.

~~~
RugnirViking
for low demand/supply markets this sounds like a great way to set your price
point generally as a buisness!

------
Dreami
The website looks terrible on Ultra Widescreen monitors. Maybe try it on two
monitors and span the browser window over both? I think you got something
wrong on styling.

~~~
castis
Agreed, this is what it looks like on my screen.

[http://i.imgur.com/hoyFicn.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/hoyFicn.jpg)

~~~
anotheryou
Same here in chrome on a big screen. In firefox it just stays black...

------
nlh
I like this idea -- it allows the seller to find an optimal price through
what's basically an auction process. The early buyers get a "good" deal, and
when sales level off, they can roll back the pricing a few dollars and know
they've found their optimal market position.

------
woup
I like the idea, but this does seem like a clickbait Show HN title.

Logos aren't being sold for anywhere close to $2, which is what a reasonable
person would think before clicking.

It's more like "$2 incremental pricing logo project", though I admit it trades
terseness for accuracy.

~~~
fairpx
You are right. Edited title. Tnx

------
fumar
I am testing this at $130. I will follow up with a review on experience and
end-result.

------
llccbb
Making money at O(n^2 + n)

~~~
imdsm
Sadly, the top comments are down at the bottom.

Perhaps the scoring algorithm is X=-X.

------
erklik
I'm not sure about your logo but the website is simply not that good. It takes
quite a lot of time for me to load, its possible that its my network ( i live
in Australia, we have horrible internet ) but the site should be as fast as
possible regardless of where the person is located and many other more heavier
websites are loading faster for me so this is an issue with your site.

The scroll bar is also broken, and the loading icon/indicator doesn't load for
quite a bit of time so i never know whether the site is even loading, and if i
should wait.

I would suggest taking a look at this issue just so its more available.

------
doc_holliday
Do you the offer service aswell for logo design being made in both iOS and
Android icon styles?

I would be tempted to hit it at this price, but want something I can get out
into iOS and Android icon easily.

~~~
fairpx
Absolutely. In the design brief you simply share some style examples and we'll
get it done.

------
synicalx
I'm curious here, how long do you typically spend on one of these logos?

My partner spent several years working as a freelance designer and typically a
logo was a fairly lengthy process for a lot of businesses, and the bills would
run up over $600-800 pretty quick + more $$ for assigning the copyright.

------
saycheese
Unable to find the link, but this "type" of offer has been posted to HN before
and to me is just starting to feel like spam.

EDIT: Here's the link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12488149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12488149)

~~~
jiblyyyy
different organisation, same business model. That's just like saying that
anybody who sells ads on their website is spamming HN because others have
posted products that make money with ads.

~~~
saycheese
In my opinion, the first time it was novel. HN is not a place to advertise
business services, regardless of if they might be of use, a deal, etc.

This was, as noted by the poster, inspired by the post I linked to.

Stand by my position this is spam.

~~~
imdsm
I suppose it's a good job that opinions are just that then.

I personally enjoyed this link.

------
dom96
Out of curiosity. For your premium service, do you offer any discounts to open
source projects?

~~~
fairpx
Contact us via email. We love open source :)

~~~
dom96
It's not urgent so I won't be emailing yet, but I might in the future. Thanks
:)

------
justmy2cents
Inspired? it's a copy of logo.pizza! this article isn't really relevant. It
seems like logodust's "open source logos" just stopped being released over
time, and instead they are focusing on pure commercial activities.

~~~
b__d
it's not a copy. logo.pizza offered premade logos. here you have a briefing
after purchase and you get a custom made one.

however, i dislike this kind of "services". it does not reflect the real value
and work behind a logo. therefor future customer will have a distoreted idea
on what a logo is worth.

